# Deja Vu Bar (525 Little Lonsdale St, Melbourne)



## Beer Krout (2/4/12)

The Biero name might be gone, but the place has reopened as the Dejavu Bar.
I went there on Saturday night, before the Dons/North game.
The place is exactly the same. 12 taps of craft brew, 10 beer vaults full of beer.
The fantastic wednesday $6 pint night is still on and the $5 cover charge has been removed.
http://dejavubar.com.au

Talked to the bar guy and he said. The only things changed is the owners.
The sold up and decided to take the name with them.
Staff, Cook and love of craft beer are all staying the same.

Cheers
BK


----------



## doon (2/4/12)

Awesome!


----------



## Josh (2/4/12)

Great news, but it didn't help a thirsty me when I was walking the streets of Melbourne in January.


----------



## Wolfy (4/7/12)

Being a Wednsday night and all (and since we had dinner just around the corner) I couldn't help but stop in.
The place looks identical to how it used to under its old name, and tonight's beer list was very much one for the hop-heads:


----------



## Wolfman (5/7/12)

SWEET! Will be organising another work function there again this year.


----------



## doon (5/7/12)

I am going there next Wednesday with mates should be good! 6 buck pints yeah!


----------



## Wolfman (12/9/12)

Is the $6 pint night still on?


----------



## doon (12/9/12)

By the looks of their website it doesn't seem so


----------



## Wolfman (12/9/12)

I had a look on the website as well. Does not say they do, BUT sent them a message and................. she's still a goer!


----------



## Acasta (12/9/12)

That place is dead lately. The crowd is much older and less people are going. Can't figure out why.


----------



## sah (4/9/13)

Visiting from out of town, Wed night $6 specials going strong. Amazing tap selection backed up ten fold by bottles in the fridge. Small quality pub menu from kitchen. AHB's own OscarMan behind the bar (chance meet) giving very astute and passionate advice on the best tipples.

Great night. Thank you.


----------



## bum (4/9/13)

Acasta said:


> That place is dead lately. The crowd is much older and less people are going. Can't figure out why.


CONSTANT Foo Fighters and Red Hot Chili Peppers.

Puts me off my beer, it does.


----------



## fcmcg (4/9/13)

Bum,
Dave Grohl is god....
That is all
Ferg


----------



## bum (4/9/13)

No. That is not all.

He's also a really ordinary musician.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/9/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> Dave Grohl is god....


I think your dyslexia is kicking in there, Ferg.


----------



## Bridges (5/9/13)

bum said:


> CONSTANT Foo Fighters and Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> 
> Puts me off my beer, it does.


Could be worse...


----------



## Khellendros13 (6/9/13)

I'd rather Foo Fighters than top 40 shit.

Just put the radio on Gold and be done with it. Not like any craft beer bars are going to play the kind of metal I like etc.


----------



## pyrosx (6/9/13)

bum said:


> No. That is not all.
> 
> He's also a really ordinary musician.


Does this forum have an ignore user function?


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

Yep.

The guy asked for a reason why people might be staying away. I gave the most obvious - the atmosphere in there is shithouse these days. The staff are fine. Decore has not changed. If the beers have changed it might only be for the better. Why aren't people going? I can't speak for anyone else but I have definitely left for another venue because entire albums by the above mentioned bands have been left to play in their entirety.


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

Khellendros13 said:


> I'd rather Foo Fighters than top 40 shit.


I'd rather have a Granny Smith than an apple.


----------



## headfreak (6/9/13)

Khellendros13 said:


> Just put the radio on Gold and be done with it. Not like any craft beer bars are going to play the kind of metal I like etc.


A craft beer metal bar? Could make for an interesting mix.

Southern Bays Metalhead Porter would have to be a standard of course.


----------



## Khellendros13 (24/9/13)

headfreak said:


> A craft beer metal bar? Could make for an interesting mix.
> 
> Southern Bays Metalhead Porter would have to be a standard of course.


Quite a nice beer too...though I couldn't stomach more than a few glasses, very sweet.


----------



## Khellendros13 (24/9/13)

bum said:


> I'd rather have a Granny Smith than an apple.


Nicely put, though I can tolerate Granny Smith's more than some other apples. That was my point.

I can understand not wanting to go somewhere because of the music they play - lots of venues play music I do not like and that would be a big factor in me going back. One reason I never went out "clubbing". Not going to go and pay for drinks while suffering from horrific noises. 

Maybe the Deja Vu staff only want Foo Fighter fans. Maybe they have done market research and found out something we do not know.


----------



## bum (24/9/13)

That they like the place to be empty so they don't have to do anything?


----------



## manticle (24/9/13)

I can't stand foo fighters but I have never noticed the music at de ja vu to be obnoxiously loud (unlike say - cookie)so I can cope.

Was in there the other day for a few pints with a mate from work. I prefer less occupied bars anyway but I can't see it being sustainable. Might be the location - after work crowd that aren't particularly craft beer driven have a couple of other larger (and lager), possibly cheaper options very close by.


----------



## Blitzer (24/9/13)

Foo Fighters and $6 pints tell them to move up to Brisbane, I will keep them afloat.


----------



## bum (24/9/13)

manticle said:


> Might be the location - after work crowd that aren't particularly craft beer driven have a couple of other larger (and lager), possibly cheaper options very close by.


Yeah but none of this is new. Never ate there before or after but the kitchen has changed - perhaps this is the difference?


----------



## manticle (24/9/13)

When I went to Biero it was never crazy busy either but the two times I have eaten at djv, it has been fairly average.

Busy maybe on wednesdays with the $5 pint thing which i'm not sure has been carried over................


----------



## bum (24/9/13)

They still had signs up for some happy hour thing when I was last in which I've always assumed was the same deal. Might not be - mid-week drinkies is not something I can usually engage in unless I'm at home.

Probably only ever been in on Fridays and Saturdays and it used to be pretty full. Not crazy but you definitely had to wait a little for service. Not any more. It's a real shame - best taps in town, for my money.


----------



## manticle (24/9/13)

I avoid most 'out' stuff Fri/Sat unless I have good reason so that may be a valid point of difference.


----------



## Beer Krout (25/9/13)

bum said:


> "but I have definitely left for another venue"


Hi Bum

Which venue is this? I'm struggling to find craft beer venue in or around the CBD selling for $6 a pint. And I have looked.
There's plenty of other venues to get my craft brew fix but not at that price.

They don't play the Foo's every wednesday either ;-)
Most of the time I don't even notice what they are playing.

The place isn't perfect, but I'd wouldn't be happy if it was gone.

Cheers
BK


----------



## Beer Krout (25/9/13)

bum said:


> Yeah but none of this is new. Never ate there before or after but the kitchen has changed - perhaps this is the difference?


The parma's over the bar on wednesday night are still great value. $14 with chips and salad.
Not sure about the other food, that's they only thing I've ever ordered there.


----------



## bum (25/9/13)

Beer Krout said:


> Which venue is this? I'm struggling to find craft beer venue in or around the CBD selling for $6 a pint. And I have looked.


If I'm drinking in the city it isn't because I'm chasing cheap beer. I can get that at home. Never once had a pint for $6 at Deja Vu, myself.



Beer Krout said:


> I'd wouldn't be happy if it was gone.


Same.


----------



## bum (11/10/13)

Just got home from Deja Vu and the music was better (and not quite as loud) and the place was the busiest I've seen it since the Biero days - coincidence? I don't get there as often as I'd like so it may not be the anomaly it appears to me.


----------



## Acasta (12/10/13)

The crowed has picked up a bit in the last month or so. They have a new manager but the beer has mostly remained the same.


----------



## hellbent (12/10/13)

That would do it for me too Bum, I just couldn't stand that shit! If they can't play decent music such as Patsy Cline or Marty Robbins  then just don't play any! It seriously pisses me off big time when you go into a shop and they have this loud head banging shit that has been selected by the 15 yr old sales assistant belting out! I have walked out of many a shop for that very reason. Bring back the days when music was music!


----------



## bum (12/10/13)

Haha. I'm not sure the change would have helped you much, in that case, Hellbent. However, the atmos was noticeably different even though it was largely the same staff, same attitude to beers and same decore. I dunno. Maybe it is the change in the weather and daylight savings? Whose nose?


----------



## manticle (12/10/13)

It's not the choice of music so much as whether the staff who select it play it at a volume that is obviously for their benefit as opposed to that of the customer. Patsy Cline played at excruciating decibellage will make me want to drink elsewhere as much as 'young non musical head bangin' shit that's not as good as it was in the olden days'.

Everyone has different tastes - as soon as bar staff decide they know what mine should be, I'm outta there. Turn it the **** down and let me converse or go to a nightclub/concert/performance of my choice.


----------

